

Scott Hanselman's 2009 Ultimate Developer and Power Users Tool List for Windows - bdfh42
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/ScottHanselmans2009UltimateDeveloperAndPowerUsersToolListForWindows.aspx

======
mhansen
Wow, needs to trim down the list a little bit.

3 feed readers? 3 different boot CDs? 5 different launchers? Powershell,
cygwin, _and_ grep and tail replacements 'BareGrep' and 'BareTail'?

How many of these does he actually use?

------
jeroen
"7-Zip - You'll typically get between 2% and 10% better compression than ZIP."

Does anyone really care about compression rates? And what about the fact that
noone you send your .7zip's to has 7zip installed?

~~~
smiler
All depends on what you're using it for. We use 7zip all the time at work and
it is invaluable and I often see better compression rates depending on the
data involved.

I just zipped up an Eclipse workspace .zip using 7zip = 27mb .7zip using 7zip
= 6.5mb

We have a VPN to a customer over a dedicated ADSL link (max 300k upload) and
daily we are transferring new builds / files. Which would you prefer?

Edit: you can also create a self-extracting 7zip as an executable as well with
a very minimal payload (couple of 100k)

------
10ren
_Notepad2 or Notepad++ or E-TextEditor_ Just because there are two code
editors that have every feature you could possibly imagine (and many many many
more) doesn't mean you can't write another one (or three) and be successful.

So, next time a market looks full....

BTW: anyone remember that HN article about a guy who was interested in search,
but thought he was too late because altavista had it covered? And then he
iterates about 10 of the following successive leaders in search, up to Google,
then concludes with: and of course now it really is too late.

~~~
CWuestefeld
Along the same lines, the article offers "It's over and 7zip won."

Wasn't over once before, and PKZip won? And later it was over again, and
WinZIP won?

~~~
10ren
I noticed that one, too. But I think "winning" would really be if MS bought
you and incorporated you into the OS (which it has done with an awful lot of
stuff).

BTW: there was also one before, that PKZip was based on (actually infringing
on its copyright, and ended up being very upsetting to the originator).

~~~
nailer
Yep, that was arc.

------
gfodor
Needs more vim.

~~~
nailer
Windows has plenty of programmatic text editors that offer most of the
features of vim _, with better discoverability.

_ except reliably being installed, which vim isn't on Windows anyway.

~~~
Afton
> Windows has plenty of programmatic text editors that offer most of the
> features of vim

profound disbelief.

~~~
nailer
Your post has no content. Perhaps you'd like to read the Hacker News
guidelines, then make a reasonable, polite argument?

~~~
Afton
Interestingly, neither does yours. You make a claim, I express that I don't
believe that claim. I'm pretty sure that makes it your move...

ps. sorry for the lateness of the reply, I don't know how to receive any kind
of notification that I've been replied to.

------
strick
He left out my absolute favorite, Expandrive. Lets you map any Linux host as a
drive letter via sftp. If your box has SSH, it is good to go:
<http://www.expandrive.com/windows>

------
rjprins
I'm missing a tool like FARR "Find And Run Robot", to start any program. But I
guess Windows Vista and 7 have that now in the start menu. Still FARR has a
lot more features.

Also, AutoHotkey changed my life!

<http://www.donationcoder.com/Software/Mouser/findrun/>

~~~
smhinsey
He refers to these as launchers and lists several.

------
ZeroGravitas
Given the title there's a surprising amount there that are websites, webapps,
Firefox extensions etc.

------
jpcx01
Fiddler is awesome. Does anyone know of a similar mac tool? I have little
snitch, but it doesn't actually let you sniff what contents get sent back and
forth. Fiddler killer feature is being able to sniff SSL content as well and
decode it (provided you give it the key).

------
macco
Hackers use a Unix. Ask PG

~~~
fake_pg
Argh...again with the questions.

Yes, "hackers" use Unix-based operating systems. Great hackers also generally
insist on using open source software. Not just because it's better, but
because it gives them more control. Good hackers insist on control. This is
part of what makes them good hackers: when something's broken, they need to
fix it.[1]

[1] I copied this from my essay, "Great Hackers"
(<http://www.paulgraham.com/gh.html>).

Thanks to Jessica Livingston, Robert Morris, and Sarah Harlin for reading
earlier versions of this comment.

~~~
macco
Hey I was just complaining, because I have to a Windows maschine at work. I
try to make it behave like a Unix with Cygwin and Emacs, but there are limits.
Actually I think the Hanselman List is pretty useless. To use 3 different
editors is BS. Get to know one, for every kind of editing.

~~~
steverb
I think your problem is that you are trying to make it behave like a Linux
machine. If you're going to live in Rome, you'll have a better time of it if
you learn to speak Italian.

And the fact that the list has multiple editors isn't saying that you need to
use all of them. It means that there are several very good editors and that
you should choose one based on your needs / preferences.

I agree that you should choose one, use for all your editing and learn it
inside and out. Personally, I just use Visual Studio for everything.

~~~
macco
But I don't want to live in Rome (actually i would like). And I need a car
that works the same in Rome AND in Paris.

------
mikeytown2
You only need one: <http://andLinux.org/>

